# Dodo Juice-Bouncer 22



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

As title basicly, has anyone used it? Whats it like?
Only just noticed this advertised, 100ml for £33.95 so works out a similar price to supernatural, which is one of my favourite prodcuts


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243484

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242431

Or alternatively ask The Bouncer on here, it's his wax.

Have to admit It's on my must get list as the reviews are nothing short of impressive.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers, take it its not been out long, or have i just been an idiot and skipped past it everytime i've seen it :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Only out a few weeks.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I managed to get a sample pot and the results I got were very very impressive and I left it on for about 10 weeks and it was still like day one, I only removed it as I needed my wax fix and could hold out any longer, buy some you'll be completely sold on it, Its definately a goto wax as the results are so impressive :thumb:


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

So easy to use leave for 5-6 mins buff off great stuff


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

May try some then, is it much different to supernatural? What are the differences?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

so what's the % carnauba inside hahahaha !?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> May try some then, is it much different to supernatural? What are the differences?


Totally different to Supernatural - Different ingredients, different process, different mix and poured by complete different entities.

The similarities are they are both a wax :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> May try some then, is it much different to supernatural? What are the differences?


Get some mate = You will not be dissapointed. I have put all my other waxes away as I only need this one now !


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

frankiman said:


> so what's the % carnauba inside hahahaha !?


I'd like to know the answer to this too........


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

check bouncers homemade wax thread i'm sure it's mentioned there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have it too.... number 20 on the list... still haven't worked up the [email protected] to open it yet.... too good to waste! :lol:

:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I have it too.... number 20 on the list... still haven't worked up the [email protected] to open it yet.... too good to waste! :lol:
> 
> :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Buy another pot Cuey! And keep the numbered pot in a fridge inside a bank vault


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I have it too.... number 20 on the list... still haven't worked up the [email protected] to open it yet.... too good to waste! :lol:
> 
> :wall:
> 
> :thumb:





nick.s said:


> Buy another pot Cuey! And keep the numbered pot in a fridge inside a bank vault


Exaactly what I am doing.  ....... I have pot number 8 (and its staying sealed) ........ and after new year is over with, I am going to buy another pot for actually using  

James


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Jays 22 is very very good

I have a sample almost out and I'm buying a big pot - I have my own stuff but love using jays wax. It's very easy to use and does the job.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Where can I get a big pit from? I'm only seen 100ml little ones


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Where can I get a big pit from? I'm only seen 100ml little ones


B22 is only available in 100ml pots - It is a semi hard wax texture so there is enough in there to do 30+ layers - This pot will last many years indeed :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahhhh ok then so it works out the same price as dodo SN per ml. What are the actually differences in shine/durability to supernatural as i recieved a brand new pot yesterday? Jut want to make sure I don't end up with two waxes pretty similar, not that it wouldn't look nice with my collection :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Ahhhh ok then so it works out the same price as dodo SN per ml. What are the actually differences in shine/durability to supernatural as i recieved a brand new pot yesterday? Jut want to make sure I don't end up with two waxes pretty similar, not that it wouldn't look nice with my collection :lol:


Bouncer's 22 is a completley different wax, it's formula is totally unique in it's make up. Technically speaking Bouncer's 22 is a hybrid wax. As well as No.1 grade Carnauba & highest grade beeswax, it contains fortifiers which enhance all it's capabilities inc durability. You will not be disappointed 

Whilst B22 is still a 'young' wax in terms of user reviews and pictures, best thing to do in the meantime is have a look at the homebrew thread at the pictures of vehicles in terms of colour/marque to see the types of finish B22 gives.

B22 will fit into any collection. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I have it too.... number 20 on the list... still haven't worked up the [email protected] to open it yet.... too good to waste! :lol:
> 
> :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


STOP BEING A JESSY DUDE!!!

Get it opened and on a car...I used my pot (#7)last weekend on the 405 and it came up looking stunning


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok thank you, will be getting the home brew kit for Xmas aswell, 
Ridiculous amounts of Dodo juice :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Ridiculous amounts of Dodo juice :lol:


Me too - I can feel another addition coming on as well.....


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Think it's just the smell, hard candy mmmm


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Had a chance to try Bouncer 22 today and I have to say it's turning into a bit of a Jesus Wax!

It spreads like using Vaseline so it's really easy to use. I tried it in 3 degrees C and it was ready to buff in under ten minutes so apply and buff a couple of panels at a time.

Easy to buff off and the result is an extremely wet gloss as you can see above.

Rained later this evening and the beading is tight as you'd expect from a decent wax.

Looking forward to using it again tomorrow! Brilliant stuff.

Chris.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning results especially on silver


----------



## pulsar-dobby (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I got this yestaday and used it on my 350z. Initially I didnt think I could see the effect but today in the sun Holy ****!!!! The car is seriously wet looking. I will be banging on more coats in the coming days. Thanks Bouncer.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Will definitely be getting some hearing the good reports but will have to wait untill the new year now before I buy anything else . Can't beat a wet looking wax


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Tried this wax on a midnight black mini on Saturday and the results were just as awesome. Really easy to use, wiped on easier than a creme wax and let it haze over then buffed off. 

I can see why Dodo Juice want the rights to this stuff as it's pretty much the equivalent of P21s but with durability built in too. If they could I'm sure they would have loved to have slapped a Supernatural V3 sticker on the lid. Definitely going to be using this stuff on as many cars as possible and finding out the flaws...


----------



## Capt'nHindsight (Dec 16, 2011)

Seen a thread by Bouncer earlier today where he treated his mate's black GTR to a coat of his wax.

Read some of the posts on this thread now.

I'm sold. Shall be picking up a tub of this in the New Year :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got a pot on it's way to try.

It's for my very dark metallic green :thumb: I'm hoping it doesnt mute my metallic flake like the AF stuff did


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Sarah, I can assure it won't mute any flake, it'll make your car pop like never before :thumb: I found flake in my paint I didn't know was there :lol:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Quick pic of the mini. If you look carefully under the headlight you can see the second coat of Bouncer 22 going on.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> I've got a pot on it's way to try.
> 
> It's for my very dark metallic green :thumb: I'm hoping it doesnt mute my metallic flake like the AF stuff did


No worries there Sarah - you will LOVE Bouncers 22


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Capt'nHindsight said:


> Seen a thread by Bouncer earlier today where he treated his mate's black GTR to a coat of his wax.
> 
> Read some of the posts on this thread now.
> 
> I'm sold. Shall be picking up a tub of this in the New Year :thumb:


Looks like I'm going to have to wait untill the new year now aswell all spent out .


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

geoff.mac said:


> Sarah, I can assure it won't mute any flake, it'll make your car pop like never before :thumb: I found flake in my paint I didn't know was there :lol:


ooo i'm all giddy now. Thanks Geoff :thumb:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Used Bouncer 22 again yesterday on my dads blue SLK and it came out really well. Just washed and dried and applied straight away. The wax glided on perfectly. I waxed a few panels at a time and then coming back to buff off. The whole car was a breeze to wax so I put on a second coat for good measure.

Chris.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^ more great results :thumb: I've hopefully got some for crimbo!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Another thing about bouncers Think it was Mark smith said that it doesnt leave residue on trim so no need to be overly careful when applying it, Sure he said he just done the whole car with it even the trim. 

will try this after the year with my tub #15 - just to say totally agree with all comments about ease of use and the "look" it gives the car is awesome even on my picasso !!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

polt said:


> Another thing about bouncers Think it was Mark smith said that it doesnt leave residue on trim so no need to be overly careful when applying it, Sure he said he just done the whole car with it even the trim.
> 
> will try this after the year with my tub #15 - just to say totally agree with all comments about ease of use and the "look" it gives the car is awesome even on my picasso !!


Yes mate, thats right, I did the full exterior on my Cougar including the black trim. :thumb:

Bouncers 22 is my favourite wax out of the many I have trued and I only use this now ( except I also have Poorboys Nattys for when I am doing friends and families cars as I dont want to use my lovely B22 for thier cars ! )


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ditto I did the entire 405 with it including the bumpers, at first they did look like factory fresh after buffing but in a bout 30 mins they looked rather patchy, but no nasty white residue could be because they are getting on a bit!

On a side note I gave the A6 a going over today since I came back from the body shop last week after having the N/S doors resprayed after some **** keyed it so decided to give it a couple of coats of Bouncers 22. I have to say I really love this wax....really looks the **** and boy does it bead up...I will try and get some photos over Christmas of the 2 cars side by side....works well on white....looks stunning on Audi Brilliant black!! So wet and shiny you could almost dive in...not quite as crisp as Zaino but lovely all the same 

Jay you really have done a stunning job with this wax!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Now this wax is starting to sound very appealing.


Easy application
Superb shine
Excellent beading
Fantastic Sheeting

Might have to have a trip to my local detailing shoppe next week and buy a pot


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some beading shots from this morning on the A6 after the 2 coats of Bouncers 22 yesterday


----------



## MartinD (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks great, I ordered a pot can't wait to try it out.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Put my order in last night after good reviews.. can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Going on a bit of a wax spree so would be rude not to buy this now seeing the results. Even more so after reading the history behind the wax


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a update on the 2 coats of Bouncers that I put on the 405 3 weeks ago. 

Car has been sat uncovered for the last 3 or so weeks up at mum and dads do had been exposed to the wind rain and usual airborne crap, not to mention fallen leaves and pine needles 

Gave the car a hose off and initially I thought the bonnet, boot and roof had died but it was a thin film of muck that had killed off the beading. Dried the car off with an AG drying towel. The shine was back and just like the car was waxed!

Covered the old girl back up now but overall Bouncers 22 holds up well to the elements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Just a update on the 2 coats of Bouncers that I put on the 405 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Car has been sat uncovered for the last 3 or so weeks up at mum and dads do had been exposed to the wind rain and usual airborne crap, not to mention fallen leaves and pine needles
> 
> ...


Hope you didn't just hose off with water and straight to drying towel?? No soap?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Where can I find any sample pots?


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Carshine said:


> Where can I find any sample pots?


There ain't any mate unless one of the original testers is prepared to share. Also it's 100 ml pot so don't expect a 50ml tester. But with this stuff a little goes alooooong way:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Carshine said:


> Hope you didn't just hose off with water and straight to drying towel?? No soap?


Yep just a really good rinse off and dried off...the car hadn't been used since I last cleaned it.....absolutely no drama or damage.

Would have been a different story if it had been driven.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

And your drying towel was clean after you used it? Even if you don't drive it, when it has been stored outside under a tree for 3 weeks, rain and dust...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Carshine said:


> And your drying towel was clean after you used it? Even if you don't drive it, when it has been stored outside under a tree for 3 weeks, rain and dust...


Pretty much yeah......paint is a lot tougher that a lot of people on here seem to think.

Besides the 405 is hardly a showroom condition car as its covered over 207k miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bouncer's 22 as LSP to Indonesian S-Class Merc

( Hope the author does not mind me hosting & posting pic, I'll remove if needed. )

Picture is umodified as taken but almost looks like an HD pic.... :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

cracking finish^^^^^^^^^^^

whats the durability like on this?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

halam said:


> cracking finish^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> whats the durability like on this?


I have had 22 on the roof of my car since August and it's still beading & sheeting good. However it's users of the product where I base results.

Durability mainly is so dependant on how the wax was applied, i.e 1/2 layers, condition of paint, usage of vehicle, cleaning methods, country the vehicle is in etc etc etc.

In the original hombrew thread I was happy to state then that under normal usage/ cleaning routines then you should expect 3 months + from it.

It's still a young wax in the world of waxiness, time & users will tell further if it exceeds that. :thumb:


----------



## HemmiHonda (Apr 10, 2010)

*Trouble buying*

Have been waiting to buy a pot of B22 for a month now.
After reading about this wax I have to see for myself if its true.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

HemmiHonda said:


> Have been waiting to buy a pot of B22 for a month now.
> After reading about this wax I have to see for myself if its true.


Hopefully you shouldn't have difficulty purchasing this, a lot of resellers with this in stock :thumb:

http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=ps....,cf.osb&fp=5fedc67cde136910&biw=1024&bih=566



:driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

still not opened mine... No20... staying shut... 

I'll get around to it one day... need to mentally prepare myself!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Washed the A6 today....and have to report back that its still beading like a nutter and the shine is simply as good as it was when I applied it....No fanboi stuff here before some smart ass say anything.

I genuinely love this wax



The Cueball said:


> still not opened mine... No20... staying shut...
> 
> I'll get around to it one day... need to mentally prepare myself!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I said it before.....JUST OPEN IT ALREADY AND STOP BEING A TART Cueball!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I will, I will....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ORIGINAL POST 24th December 2011


nick_mcuk said:


> Here are some beading shots from this morning on the A6 after the 2 coats of Bouncers 22 yesterday


Just thought I would update you all on my feedback on how Bouncers #22 is holding up.

Well washed the A6 today as per usual and Bouncers is still beading up and sheeting well. It has slightly slowed but since this was applied back in December it's really holding up really well, much better than I actually expected (sorry to doubt Jay!!!).

I have even foamed the car over 2 times with my homebrew prewash (TFR, Big Orange and water) and its still going strong.

Anyone who has been thinking about buying this wax. I really and honestly cannot speak highly enough of it.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the update Nick :thumb: - Hope the 205 is gonna get some '22' loving soon :lol:

Cheers Jay


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like Bouncers just got promoted to the top of my LSP list this year then...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Thanks for the update Nick :thumb: - Hope the 205 is gonna get some '22' loving soon :lol:
> 
> Cheers Jay


No problem Jay!

Afraid the 205 will only be wearing SV BOS as I still have 1/2 the pot left. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bringing this up again : Bouncer's 22 made it to Austria and Germany. I have used it on my M3 E46 carbonblack and I loved how it was melting and smelling during application. 

However, it was a real nightmare to get it off, in fact it is still hazing there and I think I need to wash the car again and hope to get all residues off again. I guess you need to really apply it very thin or in these temperature of around 25 °C just take off earlier...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like you left it on for too long and used too much mate. I had the same issues when I used it for the first time. Did the whole car then went round to buff it of....massive mistake was like cement!

Do a couple of panels at a time and it's easy peasy to remove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

yup - Best advice is panel at a time :thumb: - try reducing down the wipe off time to get to a point where it works for you - It should be easy to simply buff off, I'd recommend using a soft buffing cloth i.e Dodo Juice Fantastic fur or Poorboys plush cloth etc - As always thin layers all the way.

Bouncer's 22 goes onto panels translucent so depending on the colour it's difficult to see it's on and the temptation to apply it so you can see it 'could' cause it to have too thick a layer.

Let me know how you get on

:thumb:

Thx

Jay


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow some really good reviews! Would people recommend this over Vics Red or 476? Unsure which to get!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

burtz said:


> Wow some really good reviews! Would people recommend this over Vics Red or 476? Unsure which to get!


Without a question over Vics Red as for 476 better by a long shot looks wise but a bit short on the durability.

Having said that 2 coats on my A6 lasted a good 4 months easy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

burtz said:


> Wow some really good reviews! Would people recommend this over Vics Red or 476? Unsure which to get!


In every aspect yes, yes and yes :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Bouncers 22 is still my all time favourite wax. I still buy and use many other waxes, but Bouncers is the one I will ALWAYS keep in my kit.

As said above, apply a panel at a time, nice and thinly, and its easy to remove and the finish is awesome.

The only thing I wish I could change about Bouncers 22 is that I wish it came in a 4,000ml tub !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> ......The only thing I wish I could change about Bouncers 22 is that I wish it came in a 4,000ml tub !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lupostef; honestly it's a unique wax on the market, and smells divine with a citrus fresh scent, I would seriously consider this wax than any other wax you have mentioned, Give it a go, It will not disappoint in any form or shape, it's a very strong performing wax.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

My first applications had much the same issues. Nightmare to remove, that was until the detailing day where I sought the advice of the mighty one, who after spending 10 mins with a complete stranger had that person all sorted out. 

Fish


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

Would love to try this wax.. do you know if anyone in Norway has this?
If i buy from the UK i would have to pay wacky customs fees etc.
More than the cost of the wax and shipping...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

do you have any DodoJuice stockists in norway?..


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> do you have any DodoJuice stockists in norway?..


Yes we do, but the B22 isnt on their webpage..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

J0lle said:


> Yes we do, but the B22 isnt on their webpage..


Carclean have some I think :thumb:

http://www.carclean.nl/product/Dodo_Juice/Bouncer_s_22_Wax_100ml_WLB2100_102157


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> Carclean have some I think :thumb:
> 
> http://www.carclean.nl/product/Dodo_Juice/Bouncer_s_22_Wax_100ml_WLB2100_102157


Yes they do, but that is Netherlands.. not Norway


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Lupostef; honestly it's a unique wax on the market, and smells divine with a citrus fresh scent, I would seriously consider this wax than any other wax you have mentioned, Give it a go, It will not disappoint in any form or shape, it's a very strong performing wax.


It's a bit of a thread dig up mate :lol: had it for a good few months now :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont tell my business partners lol

Jay has worked bloody hard on this and me and him had many a late night chatting about it when he couldn't sleep due to remembering something he should have written down lol.

I had one of the first few samples and it was a pleasure to use !!


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great product buy it, use it, smell it, dont eat or lick it, wipe it, wipe it off, little at a time.


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265778 Latest thread has it on!


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

This is a real good wax.It made my wife 94 white camary pop with warmth and gloss. AT first there is a learning curve It is a little trickey it apply like butter real spreadable but thenit tightens up making removal a bit hard.So I just use wax on half a panel and wipe off. What a shine.Bouncer how did you do this. Raceglaze ltd black label concours is my favorite wax now but for the price Bouncer 22 IMHO is one bad ass shine. P.S. I also like AF desire on my maroon subaru..


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Would love this wax only if they sold it in Australia.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

WOW, bit of a thread revival but I tried some of this today - gives a lovely finish, easy to apply and remove, smells good. 

Good job Bouncer- as mentioned somewhere else I just wish it came in a bigger pot.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> WOW, bit of a thread revival but I tried some of this today - gives a lovely finish, easy to apply and remove, smells good.
> 
> Good job Bouncer- as mentioned somewhere else I just wish it came in a bigger pot.


I'm not 100% sure as I haven't been on forums much in the last few months but I think there was a batch of 200ml released or atleast a list of names somewhere.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

yup your right :thumb: - just 22 pots 250ml size of 22 - special labelled and numbered.


----------

